# Order forms for Embroidery



## sandollar

I am getting into embroidery full time now and need an order form for my customers. I want to cover all bases so I don't get sued or worse. I need something that is easy to use. Any suggestions? Should I get an attorney to make it up? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## splathead

Here's one from one of our suppliers: http://www.atlasembroidery.com/pdf/purchase_order.pdf


----------



## imeccentric

Mike,
send me your email and I'll attach my order form for you to look at.

Jim


----------



## sandollar

What to say thanks, You both have been a great help.
Mike


----------



## Friday's

Mike

If I could get this also would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## sandollar

Chris Joe's info was a very good lead. With some modifications and a few words from my atty. I think it will work. My forms are at the printers now. http://www.atlasembroidery.com/pdf/purchase_order.pdf
Hope this works for you as well as it has for me. 
P.S. Thanks Joe.


----------



## SunEmbroidery

Helen Hart sells order forms on her site. I haven't used them myself.

HART FORMS


----------



## extremestitch

Sorry to resurect an old thread but maybe someone can help. Im looking for an Embroidery work order form that contains images for shirts and caps front and back that I can edit and send to the printers.


----------



## splathead

extremestitch said:


> Sorry to resurect an old thread but maybe someone can help. Im looking for an Embroidery work order form that contains images for shirts and caps front and back that I can edit and send to the printers.


What's wrong with the one I posted above?


----------



## EXTouch

I know it seems quick to just take a form and edit it, but sometimes, in order to make sure you're covering all your own bases, it's best to make on yourself. JMO.


----------



## sewgrammie

Thank you for this post - the link was very helpful, as I had this exact question!


----------



## rewarder1

I know this is an old post but I'm looking for an Embroidery form so I can fill out all the embroidery info for my clients. Any new forms have popped up? I'm going to try my hand on microsoft word. Hunter Plan B Decals


----------



## binki

we just use a form that has lines on it for what we want to do. we attach a picture and then do a sewout that the customer approves. we note all the thread colors on the sewout run sheet. nothing complicated. we use blue tape to mark locations on the garment. notes are kept in a text file and that is saved in the customer folder.


----------



## mtdirk

I know this is an old thread, but I am just getting started in the T-shirt buisness. Could someone email me a form to get me started. The Atlas Embroidery form is what I am looking for, but I am unable to change the Company logo and contact info.

Thanks,
Dirk
mtdirk@Hotmail.com


----------



## Fluid

See if this helps. Custom Work order PDF - fully editable

http://fluiddsn.com/?page_id=1135&preview=true&preview_id=1135&preview_nonce=87761a12f7


----------



## splathead

mtdirk said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I am just getting started in the T-shirt buisness. Could someone email me a form to get me started.


Check your email.


----------



## Fluid

splathead said:


> Check your email.


 Why not post so everyone can see?

Possible we could start a new "*Highlighted Threads" *with links to all the forms everyone is sharing


----------



## splathead

Fluid said:


> Why not post so everyone can see?


Oh, all I did was take the form I linked to earlier in this thread and provided it to him blank.


----------



## matsu

Hey Jim, would you be able to send me one as well? lmk thanks in advance.


----------



## splathead

matsu said:


> Hey Jim, would you be able to send me one as well? lmk thanks in advance.


It's Joe. 

I attached it in my post before yours.


----------



## buehrle

that's a nice form. a quick trip thru photoshop and everyone has a custom form for their own business. thanks for sharing with everyone.


----------



## patticm10

Hi Joe -I am new to this. Could you please email me the link to that order form? I don't seem to be able to get it on here.

Thanks,

Patti ([email protected])


----------



## sandhopper2

This looks to be a good form , but how do you show the art work and location on the hat or shirt 
Larry


----------



## splathead

patticm10 said:


> Hi Joe -I am new to this. Could you please email me the link to that order form? I don't seem to be able to get it on here.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Patti ([email protected])


Patti you should be able to just click on the link I provided 4 posts before yours. It just worked for me.


----------



## splathead

sandhopper2 said:


> This looks to be a good form , but how do you show the art work and location on the hat or shirt
> Larry


Generally with a sketch. Fill out as much as you can, print it, sketch the artwork where it is to be printed.


----------



## Rmatheson

dos anyone have a order form for banners???? Signs???


----------



## rupertwhite808

splathead said:


> Here's one from one of our suppliers: [media]http://www.atlasembroidery.com/pdf/purchase_order.pdf[/media]


Nice piece ! I Appreciate the insight . Does someone know if my business can get access to a blank a form version to edit ?


----------



## splathead

rupertwhite808 said:


> Nice piece ! I Appreciate the insight . Does someone know if my business can get access to a blank a form version to edit ?


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/business-finance/t47583-2.html#post1033632


----------

